# Struts programmieren



## seven-12 (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

noch eine Anfängerfrage: 
Brauche ich etwas zur Eclipse zusätzlich um Struts zu programmieren?

Danke Euch und Gruß,

seven-12


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Verschoben!


----------



## norman (17. Feb 2006)

:idea: Developing Struts with Easy Struts for Eclipse :idea:


----------

